# I- and -an verb with 'kaya'



## Inglip

1. "Bigyan mo na lang kaya siya ng pera"
2. "I-text ko kaya siya para itanong kung kailangan niya ng bag."

These are two sentences I came across. It is a conversation between two Filipinos buying pasalubong in a mall, and they are deciding what to buy.

I don't understand how 'kaya' affects the sentence. 

The translations the book offers are:

1. Just give her money
2. I probably should send her a text to ask if she needs a bag

I noticed 'kaya' is used just before the receiver of the verb, but in my studies of -ah and I- verbs, I have never seen 'kaya' used that way. 

The two translations of 'kaya' I know are: "_Therefore, So, Consequently_" and _"Capability"_ I can't fit either of these in the translation, and I can't see how omitting 'kaya' makes a difference. So how does 'kaya' work in these sentences?

Thanks.


----------



## 082486

Inglip said:


> 1. "Bigyan mo na lang kaya siya ng pera"
> 2. "I-text ko kaya siya para itanong kung kailangan niya ng bag."



1. Why don't you just give her money.
2. I shall text her to ask if she needs a bag.

Guys, correct me if I'm wrong...


----------



## rempress

Inglip said:


> 1. "Bigyan mo na lang kaya siya ng pera"
> 2. "I-text ko kaya siya para itanong kung kailangan niya ng bag."
> 
> These are two sentences I came across. It is a conversation between two Filipinos buying pasalubong in a mall, and they are deciding what to buy.
> 
> I don't understand how 'kaya' affects the sentence.



The presence of the word 'kaya' makes these two sentences questions instead of statements.
Sentence #1 Should have been written like this "Bigyan mo na lang kaya siya ng pera?". Yes with question mark and translated as "Why don't you just give him/her money?". Removing the word "kaya" as in "Bigyan mo na lang siya ng pera" will make your sentence as a command which means "Just give him/her money."
Sentence #2 "I-text ko kaya siya para itanong kung kailangan niya ng bag?" translated as "Shall I text her to ask if she needs a bag?". Without "kaya" it means "I will text her to ask if she needs a bag.
I am not sure with my English but I'm sure with my Tagalog.


----------



## mapangarap

Say *kayâ* to express doubt in what you are saying. 
 This is one meaning of kayâ. 
 There are others. 




Mabait kayâ siyá? Siyá kayâ ay mabaít?Is she nice? (I wonder if she is nice.)Maaalala kayâ _niyá_ ang radio?Will he remember the radio? (I wonder if he will.)




Use kayâ to express doubt: "I wonder if . . . "

"I wonder what would happen if . . . "

Bigyan mo na lang kaya siya ng pera = I wonder what would happen if you would just give him/her money. = How about just giving him/her some money?


----------



## mataripis

para sa akin ang paggamit ng "kaya" sa pangungusap ay isang bagay/hakbang na pinagpasyahan/pagpapasyahan/dedesisyunan para mas maganda ang kahihinatnan. May dalawang kahulugan ang "Kaya" na siyang may pagkakaiba pa sa gamit at ito ay ang 1.) Kaya(h) = able    2.) kaya'= the reason why.  Ito ang mga halimbawa ;  1.) kaya mo bang pakibagayan ang sumpunging ugali niya?   2.)  Kaya naman pala hindi siya naglalapit , marami sa katabi nya ay balasubas kausap!  Ang bahagi sa pangungusap na tinatanong ni Inglip na "Kaya'" ay paraan ng pagbibigay ng pasya sa kinakausap na hindi naman gaanong nagpapatibay sa pangungusap.


----------



## mapangarap

Kaya vs. kayâ

Kaya, without a diacritical mark, is a pseudoverb, meaning « can » or « is able. »
It is short for kinákaya.
The infinitive is kayanin.



infinitiveongoing (present)completed (past)futurekayaninkaya, short for kinakayakinayakakayanin

 
Kakayanin ko, kahit mahirap.
Hindi namin kayang mag-isá. Kailangan namin ng tulong.
Malakás siýa. Kakayanin niyá, kahit mahirap.

=====

kayâ, with the circumflex accent, is an enclitic adverb used to express doubt or wonder.

Anó kayâ ang mangyayari?
Sino kaya ang gumawâ nitó?
Bigyán ko kayâ ng pera, para tumigil na.
Bibigyán kayâ tayo ng bonus ngayóng taóng itó?


----------

